
WeTransfer Migrated to Stripe - linkyndy
http://bitsandrubies.blog/wearing-stripes
======
greatjack613
For a great alternative, check out [https://flyle.app](https://flyle.app)

It is free and has unlimited transfers - no size limits.

Disclaimer: I am the creator

~~~
wodenokoto
I’m partial to [https://file.pizza/](https://file.pizza/)

It transfers files with BitTorrent over JavaScript so both sender and receiver
needs to be online, but other than negotiating contact and BT code, the
website is not part of the transfer (at least according to their own
description)

It also has funny graphics about pizza.

For async transfers I use firefox’s Transfer service

